# Scabs that won't go away



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I haven't posted on here in a long time, life just catches up with you y'know.

Anyway, I'm in a real pickle right now. My 6 month old Ruby has had these two scabs on her for a few months now and they have never seemed to disappear, i've de-mited her a number of times and she is definitely mite free. These two scabs are just below her nipples on either side and closeish to her vagina. I'm assuming they are where her ovarys are? I had to stretch her skin abit in the pictures to get a clear picture of them.

Ruby is EXTREMELY aggressive to other rats, as soon as she is near another rat she will instantly go for the kill. No matter how big they are she will go huge, stand on her tip toes and try to kill within seconds of being near them. She is the sweetest with humans though. Because of this she has to live on her own, not that she minds she enjoys her own space and company.

Also as soon as you pick her up she will arch her back straight away like girls do when they are on heat but she does it 24/7.

I've never seen her over groom these scabs, she doesn't really bother with them they are just sort of always there.

Any help will be much appreciated as I am really stumped on this one.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

It looks like there are bumps underneath the scabs.... ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

The bumps are her nipples, they are right near to them


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, those aren't typical barbering locations. Anything feel amiss there?

I will say two of my rats have stubborn scabs and at this point I am thinking they won't pick the things off as I treated for mites and everything. If you were to wipe her down with a wet cloth, do they flake off or does poking them hurt her?


I know sometimes scabs can be present if there is a systemic skin or blood infection; it sounds bad and scary, but my moms dog gets them all the time because she'll over groom due to allergies and then the broken skin gets infected. Usually, she has a cream for two weeks and starts on antihistamines. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Everything feels normal there, they've never flaked off and they don't seem to bother her. She is missing fur their aswell. She's had them for a few months and they've never disappeared, always stayed in the same place


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Coould u try some polysporin or antibiotic ointment ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know what any of them things are haha


----------

